# Massey Ferguson garden tractor



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone know who made Massey Ferguson garden tractors in the late 60's and early 70's? I remember that the MF and Snapper garden tractors were twins in the latter part of the 70's, but I have found one that is older and is very much styled like the big MF tractors of the late 60's. Many thanks in advance for any history you might have.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I belive Snapper actually made the Garden tractors for massey at that time then Ingersoll for year or two made them and now we all know Simplicity make's them now


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Im not sure who made them but my first I ever ran was a 1968 or 1969 Massey Ferguson #7 it had a 7hp Techumseh and was a 3 speed manual.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a photo of this older Massey Ferguson and I might go and look at it tonight. I know it tain't Green and Yeller, but it sure tain't like nothin else in the neighborhood.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

They sure don't make em like they use too --- Looks like a TANK

:cowboy:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I got a photo of this older Massey Ferguson and I might go and look at it tonight. I know it tain't Green and Yeller, but it sure tain't like nothin else in the neighborhood. *



Those were real nice little tractors. Looked kinda cool also. Litttle twins to the big boys in the Massey lineup. I would not mind getting one foe a project one of these days. Maybe that puller I have been thinking about.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

He sold it for $500. Not to me either. That's twice in less than 2 weeks that I was late with the money. If it wasn't for my boss that stupidly requires me to come to work every day, I could hit these deals when I find them instead of waiting until after 5 o'clock. Where is that darn winning Lottery ticket anyway!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> * Where is that darn winning Lottery ticket anyway!!! *


I here you same here:duh: Oh by the way i have the wining power ball ticket:money: :smiles:

Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't let the man hold you down!!! Stand up and tell them you aren't going to take it anymore!!NANA 

And then I woke up....sorry gotta go back to work!
:usa: 

What is that number to truckmaster again????


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *. If it wasn't for my boss that stupidly requires me to come to work every day, I could hit these deals when I find them instead of waiting until after 5 o'clock. ! *


 Guess you could be like me, and not having to worry about the boss wanting you to come to work, unfortunately now that I have time, I can't afford the tractors.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Bontai Joe you don't need the lottery. Just go to West Virginia. That guy that one all that money there lost $100,000 this time around Just find his car and your in Buisness.


----------

